# Planar Heroes; CALLING FERRIX (accepting alternates)



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello fellow ENWorlders. I'm fishing for interest in a planar merc-style game with a twist. I don't really have everything plotted out, but I have enough of an idea at the moment to see if anyone would be interested.


*Allowed Races:* 

```
Half-Celestials         (ECL +4)
  Hound Archons           (ECL +11)
  Ramadeen                (ECL +9) Miniature's Handbook
  Protectars              (ECL +5) Miniature's Handbook
  Celestial Lycanthropes  (LA +5, ECL varies)
  [u]Celestial Dragons[/u]:
   ==> Gold, Wyrmling     (ECL +14)
   ==> Silver, Wyrmling   (ECL +13)
   ==> Half Dragon (any)  (ECL +5)
```
 
*Character Creation:*
  Alignment: Within one step of Lawful Good (ie, LG, LN, or NG)
  Attributes: 43 Point-Buy (yes, this is a high-powered game)
  Starting Level/ECL: 15
  Starting Wealth: 200,000 Gold
Paragon Classes are allowed.
  Allowed books: Core, Green Ronin's Advanced PHB, Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved, Complete Arcane, Complete Warrior, Miniature's Handbook, & Unearthed Arcana.
  No Psionics.
  If there's something you want to use that's not here, don't be afraid to ask for it. Do, however, be prepared to PM me an excerpt of the info you wish to use.


*House Rules:*
 *  Instead of gaining a feat every third level, feats are gained at EVERY level.
 *  Action Points 5 + 1/2 character level
 *  Reserve Points
 *  Save or Die spells: Instead of instant death, your hit points are reduced to -1d10.
 *  The Dodge Feat applies to ALL enemies.
 *  The KEEN weapon enhancement & the Improved Critical feat stack.


*Envisioned play style:* PCs are elite 'mercenaries' accepting missions all over the planes in an effort to further the cause of Good & Law. I don't envision this as being very roleplaying heavy, though I do appreciate good RP from time to time.


This would be a one-shot adventure (with possible sequels).

Interested Players:
1) Tailspinner
2) Silentspace
3) Pyrex
4) Voadam
5) Ferrix (?)

Alt-_Bloodwind_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 26, 2005)

Interested!

Tailspinner


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm also interested!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool! Maybe I'll have to flesh this out a bit more then.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 26, 2005)

I too would be interested.

I'm curious though, a few of your ECL's seem to be off (the Dragons & the Half-Dragon template to be precise).  Have you changed them on purpose?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 26, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I too would be interested.
> 
> I'm curious though, a few of your ECL's seem to be off (the Dragons & the Half-Dragon template to be precise).  Have you changed them on purpose?




That's because they are Celestial Dragon. Celestial adds a +2 to Level Adjustment.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 26, 2005)

What version of action points do you use?

Fun playground to start from. I might want to try something half celestial from Arcana Unearthed, giant3 warmain8 half celestial? Or maybe one of their magic classes.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds like a real blast of a game Lobo, and considereding I was too busy for your last I'll toss my hat in for this one.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 26, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> That's because they are Celestial Dragon. Celestial adds a +2 to Level Adjustment.



 What he said.   And the Lycanthrope is based on the natural lycanthrope vs. the afflicted. Aflicted, thematically, seems more of a curse to me... heroic good creatures from heaven shouldn't be cursed, so no Afflicted Lycanthropes. Note, that with the celestial template, that DR is slightly better than normal... (5/magic & silver or 10/silver) though, at these levels, anyone with a silver weapon will likely have it enchanted. 

I'm using the version of Action Points that I linked to in my original post.  Click on the Hypertext link and you'll be taken to the D20 SRD page with the action points on them. They're the same ones as in Unearthed Arcana.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, that's 5 of you. Why don't you guys go ahead and make characters? The background doesn't need to be too involved, just a paragraph or so. Built a secret into your character, it doesn't have to be a dark one. Display it openly, if you don't want the others to know about it then note that. We'll roleplay that we don't know your secret.

Level Advancement & XP: If we do this long enough to get enough XP to earn a level, I'll just tell you. I tend to level in story appropriate moments and not pay _TOO _much attention to actual XP being earned.

Posting: Due to the crappy monopoly ISP that we have here in Costa Rica, I cannot seem to get an internet connection out of my house after 3pm and before 6am. So I tend to do most of my posting from work, during the day. I may move the action on in an RP situation if most people have posted in an effort to keep the game from bogging down. Don't worry though, if there's something you wanted to do/ask and it looks like I skipped you just speak up. I have no trouble running two scenes at once (so long as they're not combat scenes).

Please post once per day and at least once during the weekend.

DMing Style: I'm not a perfectionist and I do make mistakes. That's okay though as we're all mature adults here (mostly anyway) and I'll try to make up for any mistakes that end up costing you something fairly (usually, more than fairly). An example of my DM style can be found HERE. Not many mistakes in that thread, just a few missing +1s in the last combat.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 26, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> That's because they are Celestial Dragon. Celestial adds a +2 to Level Adjustment.




Gotcha.  Missed that part the first time.  Where are the celestial dragons listed?

Nextly: I'm looking at the Hound Archon.  If I were to advance him via outsider HD instead of class levels would a) the caster level for his SLA's increase and would b) his SR increase?  (Caster Level = HD and SR of 10+HD)

Strictly by the RAW the answer to both is no; but it seems worth checking as the SRD doesn't go into great detail on the subject.

[Homer] Mmm...  10HD (Size Large!) Hound Archon...  *drool*  [/Homer]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 26, 2005)

Celestial is the template in the MM.  I would argue that it's really not worth the +2 LA, as LA gets more and more painful as you go up in levels, especially added on top of other already high LA templates/races.

The lycanthropes are particularly low-powered in choice since animal HD which make up about 75% of their hit-die increase are no where near the worth of a PC class.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah, ok.  I was wondering if there was a difference between [Celestial Dragon] and [Celestial] + [Dragon].

Having seen a lycanthrope in action (a Weretiger Barbarian to be exact) I would contest your description of them as 'low powered'. 


Edit: How should we determine HP?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 27, 2005)

*OOPS!* HP = 1st 3 hit dice are at maximum. 50% of max for the rest.
Example: Odor-us the 6th level Barbarian (Con 10) has 54 hit points (12+12+12+6+6+6).

I too have seen a couple lycanthropes in action and both aquitted themselves quite nicely.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 27, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Ah, ok.  I was wondering if there was a difference between [Celestial Dragon] and [Celestial] + [Dragon].
> 
> Having seen a lycanthrope in action (a Weretiger Barbarian to be exact) I would contest your description of them as 'low powered'.
> 
> ...




Tack on additional +2 LA for their abilities and the meager bonuses of the celestial template and a straight barbarian of equivalent level will mop 'em.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2005)

If the barbarian has silver weapons and if he wins initiative, yes.

If not, charge->pounce->rake->improved grab->hosed barbarian.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's what I'm thinking

Human arcanist

1 wizard 1
2 wizard 2
3 wizard 3
4 wizard 4
5 wizard 5
6 divine oracle 1
7 divine oracle 2
8 divine oracle 3
9 divine oracle 4
10 fatespinner 1
11 dragonslayer 1
12 spellsword 1
13 fatespinner 2
14 fatespinner 3
15 fatespinner 4

Things not on your approved list:
- Dragonslayer from Draconomicon
- Divine Oracle from Complete Arcane


----------



## Voadam (Oct 27, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Here's what I'm thinking
> 
> Human arcanist
> 
> ...




Humans are not on the allowed list, everything is at least +4 LA from the looks of things.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm now thinking celestial natural werelion (5HD+5LA), warshaper 4(CW), littorian 1(AU).

Large, pounce, and improved grab looks fun and the (w)holy lion aspects are a good hook to start from.

What are your rulings about armor, bracers, and other equipment shifting to accomodate new sizes and forms? Littorian is medium, hybrid is large but still humanoid, and lion is quadrupedal and large.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 27, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Here's what I'm thinking
> *<snip!>*​Things not on your approved list:
> - Dragonslayer from Draconomicon
> - Divine Oracle from Complete Arcane




Race: Human isn't on the the approved list either.  Care to take another stab?  Are you sure Divine Oracle is in Complete Arcane? Sounds like it should be in Complete Divine (I don't have my books with me at the moment).

What's the gist of the Dragonslayer PrC?
What's the gist of the Divine Oracle PrC?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 27, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> What are your rulings about armor, bracers, and other equipment shifting to accomodate new sizes and forms? Littorian is medium, hybrid is large but still humanoid, and lion is quadrupedal and large.




*Bracers *can shift to accomodate just about any creatures arm (except tentacles or fins/flippers).
*Armors*, especially heavy types, are for nominally humanoid forms (head + 2 arms + 2 legs + torso)
*Shields*, you need a hand for this. Humanoid forms only.
*Amulets*; if it's got a neck it can use it.
*Cloaks*; humanoid forms only
*Boots*; use an anklet variation and I'll rule it like a bracer.
*Belts*; humanoid forms only... on a creature w/out a waist, belts just get in the way.
*Robes/Vests*; humanoid forms. Long clothing gets in the way of quadraped & winged movement (unless specifically designed for it; dogs can wear sweaters, after all).
*Helms*; if it's got a definate head, a helm will accomodate itself to any form.
*Rings*; fingers, claws, & tentacles are okay.

Am I missing anything?

Where is the warshaper from?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 27, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Nextly: I'm looking at the Hound Archon.  If I were to advance him via outsider HD instead of class levels would a) the caster level for his SLA's increase and would b) his SR increase?  (Caster Level = HD and SR of 10+HD)
> 
> Strictly by the RAW the answer to both is no; but it seems worth checking as the SRD doesn't go into great detail on the subject.




From the SRD:

```
[B][SIZE=4]Hound Archons As Characters[/SIZE][/B]
Hound archon characters possess the following racial traits.
    * +4 Strength, +2 Constitution, +2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma.
    * Medium size.
    * A hound archon’s base land speed is 40 feet.
    * [B]Racial Hit Dice[/B]: A hound archon begins with six levels of outsider, 
       which provide 6d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +6, and base saving
       throw bonuses of Fort +5, Ref +5, and Will +5.
    * [B]Racial Skills[/B]: A hound archon’s outsider levels give it skill points
       equal to 9 × (8 + Int modifier). Its class skills are Concentration, Hide,
       Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival.
    * Racial Feats: A hound archon’s outsider levels give it three feats.
    * +9 natural armor bonus.
    * [B]Natural Weapons[/B]: Bite (1d8) and slam (1d4).
    * Archon Traits (see page 16): Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, aura of
       menace (Will DC 15 + character’s Cha modifier), immunity to electricity
       and petrification, +4 racial bonus on saves against poison, magic circle
       against evil, teleport, tongues.
    * [b]Special Attacks[/b]: Spell-like abilities.
    * [b]Special Qualities[/b]: Change shape, damage reduction 10/evil, scent,
       [COLOR=Yellow][B]spell resistance equal to 16 + class levels[/B][/COLOR].
    * [B]Automatic Languages[/B]: Celestial. Bonus Languages: Common, 
       Draconic, Infernal.
    * [B]Favored class[/B]: Ranger.
    * Level adjustment +5.
```

Judgement Call: Caster Level scales with *racial *hit dice.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2005)

Missed that part in the 'as characters' section.  It's still not clear whether SR should scale when adding Racial HD though; they don't really expect PC's to do that. 

Adding the Racial HD to SLA caster level isn't huge, but it's 4 more HP when I cast Aid.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 27, 2005)

What about dragon feats from the Draconomicon?

Right now I am thinking Celestial Wyrmling Gold Dragon.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't have the draconomicon, but it's by WotC so I'll assume that it's mostly kosher. What feats and what do they do?

Incidentally, I statted one of those bad boys out last night. They lack hit points & save bonuses, but that's still one tough character.

Pyrex: I think that the lack of spell resistance progression should be balanced by the increased size and accompaning bonuses. I'm tempted to throw an extra +1 ECL onto that for the size increase, but I won't.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 27, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Helms*; if it's got a definate head, a helm will accomodate itself to any form.
> 
> Where is the warshaper from?




Will buy accordingly for starting equip.

I got a mental image of battlecat from He-Man for the cat with a helmet thing.   

Warshaper is a prestige class from Complete Warrior. The prcs are in Alphabetical order in that book. Big features are fast healing 2, immune to crits, 1 die increase for a natural weapon, and increased reach when in alternate form (hybrid or animal for lycanthropes) but medium BAB.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2005)

Most of the stuff in the Draconomicon is pretty good.  A couple of the Metabreath feats are between 'really good' and 'broken' though.

Hrm.  Ok.  SR 16 it is.  Sadly against similar CR foes that leaves my SR as pretty much irrelevant.  :\ 

Anyhow I'll be posting the first draft of my PC today.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 27, 2005)

Improved Maneuverability
Prereqs: Hover or Wingover, and fly speed of 120 feet or better.
Improve maneuverability, but not better then good. May be taken multiple times.

Suppress Weakness
Prereqs: Weakness to an energy type & Iron Will.
Reduce weakness to the energy type from an extra 50% to an extra 25%.

Overcome Weakness
Prereqs: Weakness to an energy type, Iron Will & Suppress Weakness.
Remove weakness to the energy type. Take normal damage from energy type.

Improved Speed
Prereq: Str 13
Add 20 feet to fly speed and add 10 feet to all other modes of travel.

Recover Breath
Prereqs: Breath Weapon & Con 17.
Reduce the number of rounds it takes to use the breath weapon again, with a minimum of 1 always.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll allow all those feats Tailspinner. Though with a fly speed of 200, I'd hate to see what happens when you double-move or run. 

Note, that as a Celestial, you'll have Cold Resistance: 10. And I don't know if it's correct or not, but I apply resistances before taking vulnerabilities into accoun. So, for example, If you took 20 cold damage you'd actually take ((20-10) x 50%) or 15 damage.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Gwydion Brightscales*
*Female Celestial Wyrmling Gold Dragon Paladin 1*
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

*Overall Length:* 18'-8"
*Body Length:* 5'-9"
*Neck Length:* 5'-7"
*Tail Length:* 7'-4"
*Body Width:* 3'-1"
*Standing Height:* 4'-4"
*Maximum Wingspan:* 30'-2"
*Minimum Wingspan:* 13'-5"
*Weight:* 299#
*Scales:* Dark yellow with golden metallic flecks
*Eyes:* Black
*Age:* 2 years

*Str:* 26 (+8) [16 points, +6 race, +2 item]
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Con:* 18 (+4) [6 points, +4 race]
*Int:* 16 (+3) [4 points, +4 race]
*Wis:* 18 (+4) [6 points, +4 race]
*Cha:* 13 (+1) [1 points, +4 race]

*Racial Abilities:* +6 Str, +4 Con, +4 Int, +4 Wis, +4 Cha; Base speed 70 feet, Fly 220 feet (Good), Swim 70 feet; Darkvision 60ft, Low-light Vision; Immunity to _sleep_ and paralysis effects, Immunity to Fire, Alternate Form, Water Breathing; Breath Weapons: Cone of Fire (2d10) & Cone of Weakening Gas (30ft, 1d4-1); Smite Evil (Su) 1/day; Damage Reduction 5/magic; Resistance to Acid 10; Resistance to Cold 10; Resistance to Electricity 10; Spell Resistance 13.

*Class Abilities:* Aura of Good, _Detect Evil_, Smite Evil 1/day.

*Hit Dice:* 8d12 + 1d10 + 36
*HP:* 107
*RP:* 107
*AP:* 9
*AC:* 27 (+7 Natural, +3 Dex, +7 Bracers)
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +12 [+8 base, +4 Con]
*Reflex:* +9 [+6 base, +3 Dex]
*Will:* +12 [+6 base, +4 Wis, +2 Feat]

*BAB:* +9
*MAB:* +21 (1d8+12/x2; Bite)
*MAB:* +19 (1d6+8/x2; 2 Claws)
*MAB:* +19 (1d4+8/x2; 2 Wings)

*Skills*
*Diplomacy:* +13 [12 ranks, +1 Cha]
*Escape Artist:* +14 [11 ranks, +3 Dex]
*Handle Animal:* +3 [2 ranks, +1 Cha]
*Heal:* +16 [12 ranks, +4 Wis]
*Listen:* +15 [11 ranks, +4 Wis]
*Search:* +14 [11 ranks, +3 Int]
*Sense Motive:* +13 [12 ranks, +1 Cha]
*Spot:* +15 [11 ranks, +4 Wis]
*Swim:* +19 [11 ranks, +8 Str]
*Use Magical Device:* +12 [11 ranks, +1 Cha]

*Feats:*
Hover (1st HD)
Improved Maneuverability (2nd HD)
Improved Maneuverability (3rd HD)
Iron Will (4th HD)
Suppress Weakness: cold (5th HD)
Overcome Weakness: cold (6th HD)
Improved Speed (7th HD)
Recover Breath (8th HD)
Multiattack (1st Level)

*Equipment:*
Amulet of Mighty Fists +4 (96,000gp, 1#, Worn)
Manual of Gainful Exercise +2 (55,000gp, 0#, Used)
Bracers of Armor +7 (49,000gp, 1#, Worn)
------------------------------
Total (200,000gp, 2#)

*Background:* Gwydion is the second of three hatchlings of the Celestial Adult Gold Dragon pair, Guidous and Yeedion Brightscales. Gwydion, her older brother and her younger brother were all given a boon by their parents. Choose amongst their vast hoards three items each. When it came to Gwydion’s turn she chose an amulet, a set of bracers and a book. She immediately began reading the book and after a week of study found that her strength had increased. The other items she donned and went in search of a group to help. She found four other individuals with similar interests as her and has been with them ever since. She is the youngest member of the *'Fabulous Five'*, but her skills an d abilities have proven an asset to the team.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's my rough draft.  It's not quite done, but it's close

>>Removed.  Updated version below<<

Heh.  Between being large and having a massive Str score my Light Load is nearly a ton and a half.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 27, 2005)

10d8+90 (8+8+8+(4x7))+90 (24+28)+90 *(52)+90=142*


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> 10d8+90 (8+8+8+(4x7))+90 (24+28)+90 *(52)+90=142*




Can't do math today.  Somehow I had 4x7=24.  Seemed wrong so I tried it again and still came up with 24.  Which, of course, was still wrong.     

Ah well, if that's the biggest problem you've found with my character I must be doing something right. 

Edit: I'll have a repost with feats & skills later this afternoon.

Edit2: Here it is.  I still need to add a name & background; but mechanically I'm done (unless I've made silly errors or anyone has any suggestions.

>>PC removed & posted in RG<<


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2005)

Ponders a comparable spell-caster for the game.

Half-Celestial Verrik Cleric 1/Racial 3/Evolved 3/Celestial Mystic 4.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 28, 2005)

For the purposes of Action Points, is my dragon's character level one because she is a first level paladin or nine because we also add in her dragon hit dice?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 28, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> For the purposes of Action Points, is my dragon's character level one because she is a first level paladin or nine because we also add in her dragon hit dice?



 Count the Racial HD for action pt purposes.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 28, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ponders a comparable spell-caster for the game.
> 
> Half-Celestial Verrik Cleric 1/Racial 3/Evolved 3/Celestial Mystic 4.



 What does the Celestial Mystic do Ferrix?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Bracers *can shift to accomodate just about any creatures arm (except tentacles or fins/flippers).
> *Boots*; use an anklet variation and I'll rule it like a bracer.




So can a quadruped wear a set of bracers on forelegs and anklets on the hindlegs?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 28, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> So can a quadruped wear a set of bracers on forelegs and anklets on the hindlegs?



 forelegs = bracers
hindlegs = boots (in the form of anklets)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2005)

43 point buy

17, 16, 16, 14, 10, 10, 
+2 wisdom lycanthrope, +2 dex littoran, -2 wisdom Littoran, +1 str Littoran 1, +1 dex Littoran 1, +1 discretionary, +1 discretionary. = +1 str, +3 dex, +2 discretionary

Littoran form
Str 20
Dex 19
Con 16
Int 10
Wis 14
Cha 10

Lion and hybrid forms
+10 Str
+6 dex
+4 con

Therefore
Str 30 (+10)
Dex 25 (+7)
Con 20 (+5)


Feats: Iron Will (lycanthrope bonus)
Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, The mobility tactical feat from Complete Warrior, Combat reflexes, Hold the Line, Improved Unarmed Strike, Multiattack, Deflect Arrows, Improved Grapple,

Skills: 
Littorian 1 Sneak 4 ranks,  survival 4 ranks,
Animal 5 Sneak 5 ranks, Spot 5 ranks
Warshaper 4 Jump 8 ranks


Balance +4 Lio +4(7) = +8(+11)
Intimidate +2 Lit = +2
Jump 8 ranks +5(10) str +13(+18)
Listen +2 Lit +3 wis = +5
Search +2 Lit = +2
Sneak 9 ranks +4(7) dex +4 Lio = +17(19)
Spot 5 ranks +2 Lit +3 wis = +10
Survival 4 ranks +3wis +2 Lit = +9


Litorrian +2 bonus on search, intimidate, spot, listen, and survival.
Litorrian 1 BAB +1 F+2 R+2, W+0 d8 HD, 2 sp

5HD animal 5d8HD, BAB +3, F +4, R +4, W +1

Warshaper 4d8 BAB +3, F +4 R +1 W +1

10d8+30(+20) = 8x3 +4x7 +30(+20) = 82(102)

BAB = +7

Grapple +16(+25)

Init +4(+7)

AC 27(32) ((-1 size)+ 8 armor, +7 shield, +4(7) dex, +1 dodge, +2(5) natural +5 deflection) touch 20(22), ff 23(25) 

F +10(+13) R +11(+14) W+7

Littoran 
Attack +12 d3+5 x2
Full attack +12/+7 d3+5 x2

Hybrid 
Attack +16 d6+10 x2 
Full attack +16/+16 d6+10 x2, +14 d8+5

Lion
attack +16 d4+10 x2
Full attack +16/+16 d4+10 x2, +14 d6+5 improved grab, +16/+16 rake d4+5 x2

Pounce (Ex): If a lion charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks.

Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a lion must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without
provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.

Claws d4 primary

bite d8 secondary

Rake (Ex): Attack bonus +16 melee(same as claws), damage 1d4+5.

Skills: Lions have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12.

class skills balance, hide, listen, move silently, spot, 

lion speed 40 feet

Lowlight vision

Scent

Hybrid claws d6 primary, bite d8 secondary

DR 10/silver

Lycanthropic empathy lions

Smite evil 1/day +10 damage

Darkvision 60 ft.

DR 5/magic

acid, cold, electricity resistance 10

SR 15

Immune to crits

Immune to stunning

Can increase die type for natural attacks to one size larger.

Reach increase by 5ft

Fast Healing 2

200K

64K Bracers of armor +8 64K
16K Winged Anklets
12K Ring of minor fire resistance 10
50K ring of protection +5
49K Large Shield +5 animated
04K Periapt of Wisdom +2
05K


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 28, 2005)

Lobo, can you give us some info on your cosmology so we have something to work with when writing our backgrounds?  Things like who we work for (are we really "Mercenaries", perhaps responding to pleas for aid made via Planar Ally spells?  Or are we more of a SWAT/Seal team working for some higher power?), which pantheon you're using (Greyhawk?  Faerun?  Something else?) and so on.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2005)

Celestial Mystic is from BoED.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 29, 2005)

Man, coming up with encounters for high-level characters is difficult. I've never DM'd a high-level game before. BUT, that said, I do have something roughly mapped out now.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 29, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Lobo, can you give us some info on your cosmology so we have something to work with when writing our backgrounds?  Things like who we work for (are we really "Mercenaries", perhaps responding to pleas for aid made via Planar Ally spells?  Or are we more of a SWAT/Seal team working for some higher power?), which pantheon you're using (Greyhawk?  Faerun?  Something else?) and so on.



 Use the Great Wheel cosmology. I don't have any of the planescape stuff, but I've played Torment (the greatest CRPG ever!!!) and I used to own the regular boxed set. It won't be planescape by the book (the cant is optional) but that's okay as I rarely run anything 'exactly' by the book.

You'll be working for an independent mercenary legion that specializes in hero-type work for those who don't have local heroes. 
EX: The tuna-men of the prime-world, Atun, are being plagued by a huge sea monster that they can't deal with. They put out the word and soon enough your legion gets sent out to see what they can do with it.​Everything you do is dangerous and life-threatening, but that's what being a hero is all about.

As far as Pantheons go, the Great Wheel has space for all of them plus some more!   If you want to serve Ju-Ju-B, multi-colored god of tooth-decay and smiling children, feel free.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 29, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Celestial Mystic is from BoED.



 Can you let me know what the class is like (_I don't have that book_).


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 29, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Can you let me know what the class is like (_I don't have that book_).




Actually I'm thinking of reworking my character slightly, so I won't use that class most likely.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 29, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Actually I'm thinking of reworking my character slightly, so I won't use that class most likely.



 Okay, then. 

I'm going home now. A 13-hour work day is enough for me (no OT... stupid salary).


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2005)

edit: nm


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2005)

What about this idea...

I'm thinking of a Half-Celestial Raptoran Cleric 7/ Skypledged 4 (Races of the Wild)

Feats specializing in footbow archery and divine metamagic (persistent)

How does that sound?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2005)

Sestran Xantiro
Half-Celestial Raptoran
Cleric 3/Church Inquisitor 4/Skypledged 4
Raptoran Cleric Substitution Levels 1 and 3
Lawful Good

Str 24 (+7) (6 pts, +4 half-celestial, +6 enhancement)
Dex 16 (+3) (6 pts, +2 half-celestial)
Con 18 (+4) (6 pts, +4 half-celestial)
Int 13 (+1) (3 pts, +2 half-celestial)
Wis 30 (+10) (16 pts, +4 half-celestial, +2 levels, +6 enhancement)
Cha 18 (+4) (6 pts, +4 half-celestial)

AC 27 [+3 Dex, +8 AC Bonus (+10 Wis, +1 Monk), +1 Dodge, +1 Deflection, +1 Natural], Touch 26, Flat-footed 23

HD: 1d6 + 1d8 + 1d6 + 4d8 + 4d8 + 44 +11 Improved Toughness (6+8+6+16+16+44+11)
HP: 107

Saves
Fort: +12 (3-1/2 Cleric, +1-1/3 Church Inquisitor, +1-1/3 Skypledged, +4 Con, +2 resistance)
Ref: +11 (1 Cleric, +1-1/3 Church Inquisitor, +4 Skypledged, +3 Dex, +2 resistance)
Will: +20 (3-1/2 Cleric, +1-1/3 Church Inquisitor, +4 Skypledged, +10 Wis, +2 resistance)

BAB: +8
Grapple: +15

Atk: +22 Footbow (1d8+9/x3)
Atk: +15 Longspear (1d8+10/x3)
Atk: +15 Unarmed (1d8+7)

Footbow Attack Bonus: +22 [+8 BAB, +10 Wis (Zen Archery), +1 Weapon Focus, +2 Competence (Bracers), +1 weapon]
Footbow Damage Bonus: +9 [+7 Str, +1 Competence (Bracers), +1 weapon]

SA: Air Summoning Talent, Beckon Breeze, Daylight, Dive Attack, Divine Spellpool II, Half-Celestial Spell-like Abilities, Inquisition Domain Special Ability, Smite Evil, Turn Undead

SQ: Air Mastery, Air spells at +1 caster level, Darkvision 60 ft., Detect Evil, DR 5/magic, Empathy of the Winds, Gliding, Half-Celestial Spell-like Abilities, Immune to Charms, Immune to Disease, Instant Supplication, Low-light Vision, Luck Domain Special Ability, Pierce Disguise, Pierce Illusion, Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, Skypledge, SR 21, Unerring Direction, +4 racial bonus on saves vs poison

Feats (11):
Zen Archery
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot
Manyshot
Ranged Disarm
Dodge
Improved Intitiative
Plunging Shot
Improved Toughness
Improved Rapid Shot

Bonus Feats:
Martial Weapon Proficiency (Footbow)
Weapon Focus (Footbow)

Skills: 
Max Ranks: 14/7
Diplomacy: 10 ranks +4 Cha = +14
Knowledge (arcana): 4 ranks +1 Int = +5
Knowledge (religion): 4 ranks +1 Int = +5
Listen: 12 ranks +7 Wis = +19
Spellcraft: 4 ranks +1 Int = +5
Sense Motive: 10 ranks +7 Wis = +17
Spot: 14 ranks +2 racial +7 Wis +5 competence = +28

Equipment: 
+1 Speed Mighty Serren Footbow (Str +7) (36,850 gp)
Longspear (5 gp)
Arrow (20) (1 gp)
Arrow, Adamantine (20) (61 gp)
Arrow, Alchemical Silver (20) (3 gp)
Arrow, Blunt (20) (1 gp)
Arrow, Dragonsbreath (20) (50 gp)
Arrow, Serpentstongue (20) (3 gp)
Arrow, Swiftwing (20) (20 gp)
Eyes of the Eagle (2,500 gp)
Periapt of Wisdom +6 (36,000 gp)
Vest of Resistance +2 (4,000 gp)
Greater Bracers of Archery (25,000 gp)
Gloves of Strength +6 (36,000)
Ring of Protection +1 (2,000 gp)
Monk's Belt (13,000 gp)
Heward's Handy Haversack (2,000 gp)
Quiver of Ehlonna (1,800 gp)
Bead of Karma (20,000 gp)
Material Components, Foci, cash (20,706 gp)

Total: 200,000 gp

Spells
0-(6): create water, detect magic (3), detect poison, read magic
1-(5+3): bless, command, divine favor, obscuring mist, sanctuary, shield of faith, ?, open slot
2-(4+3): align weapon, augury, endurance, hold person, lesser restoration, ?, open slot
3-(4+2): dispel magic, invsibility purge, magic vestment, searing light, ?, open slot
4-(3+2): death ward, dismissal, greater magic weapon, restoration, open slot
5-(2+2): greater command, plane shift, ?, open slot
6-(1+2): greater dispel magic, heal, vigorous circle

Domain Spells:
1-entropic shield (d)
2-zone of truth (d)
3-protection from energy (d)
4-freedom of movement (d)
5-break enchantment (d)
6-blade barrier (d)

Languages: Common, Tuilvilanuue, Draconic, Auran

Class Features
- Air Mastery (airborn creatures take -1 penalty on attack and damage rolls)
- Empathy of the Winds: Speak Auran, +4 circumstance bonus on Diplomacy with air elementals. Allied air elementals within 60 feet gain +1 morale bonus on attack and damage rolls
- Air Summoning Talent: Summon air elementals with Summon Monster spells (Races of the Wild, p 160-1)
- Turn Undead (7/day)
- War Domain
- Luck Domain
- Detect Evil
- Inquisition Domain
- Immune to Charms
- Pierce Illusion
- Pierce Disguise
- Skypledge
- Divine spellpool II
- Beckon Breeze
- Instant Supplication

Raptoran Traits
- Base land speed 30 ft
- Medium size
- +10 racial bonus on Jump checks
- Gliding (Ex): Ignore damage from any fall. If unconscious or helpless a fall from any height deals only 1d6 damage.
- Dive attack: Like a charge, but must move minimum 30 feet and descend 10 feet.  Deals double damage with a piercing weapon.
- Air spells at +1 caster level
- Unerring Direction
- Low-Light Vision
- Footbow treated as martial weapon
- +2 racial bonus on Climb and Spot
- Automatic Languages: Common and Tuilvilanuue.
- Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
- Favored Class: Cleric

Half-Celestial Traits
- Outsider (Native) Type
- Feathered wings, fly at twice land speed (good maneuverability)
- Natural Armor +1
- Daylight (Su): at will
- Smite Evil (Su): 1/day. Extra damage equal to HD
- Spell-like Abilities: Protection from evil 3/day, bless, aid, detect evil, cure serious wounds, neutralize poison, holy smite, remove disease, dispel evil, holy word
- Darkvision 60 feet
- Immunity to disease
- Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10
- DR 5/magic
- Natural weapons treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction
- SR 21
- +4 racial bonus on saves vs poison
- Str +4, Dex +2, Con +4, Int +2, Wis +4, Cha +4


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2005)

Grar!  I had my Verrik cleric all statted up and ready to post.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2005)

Hrm... celestial wizard? sorcerer? *ponders*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey, what's wrong with two clerics?  Two cleric parties are great!

Especially since we have three melee types


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Hrm... celestial wizard? sorcerer? *ponders*




Play whatever you like. If the group are all Hound Archon Rogue 1/Warshaper 5s then that's just what it is. 

A two-cleric group *would* have a lot of staying power due to the constant heals. That said, play whatever you like.

I will say, however, that any games I run are usually light on traps because I just can't logically see powerful NPCs placing random traps around and the 'move forward 5 ft & search for traps' game paradigm just doesn't 'do' it for me.  Which isn't to say I won't use traps, but that they won't be: Pit trap here, poison needle there, collapsable ceiling over there, ad on infinitum.

Hmm, I think I'm rambling...

*Silentspace*:
1) Doesn't _Augment Summoning _have _Spell Focus: Conjuration_ as a prereq?  
2) I hear very, very bad things about allowing the _Persistant Spell_ metamagic feat with a cleric. Just what are you planning on making persistant?
3) Can you give me a summary of the following: Raptoran race, cleric substitution levels, Church Inquisitor, & Skypledged?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 31, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> 2) I hear very, very bad things about allowing the _Persistant Spell_ metamagic feat with a cleric. Just what are you planning on making persistant?




Most likely Divine Power, perhaps Righteous Might, perhaps any number of short duration self-only spells.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 31, 2005)

Actually, I backed away from the divine metamagic feats, and focused pretty strongly on the archery.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 31, 2005)

Lobo, what's your e-mail address?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 31, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Lobo, what's your e-mail address?




gjs_n_cr (at) hotmail (dot) com


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2005)

My littoran werelion is mostly done as edited above, I just need to pick skills and tidy up the format.

Can I take the sneak skill from AU or are we using the core hide and move silently?


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 1, 2005)

Lobo, can you create a RG thread for finished characters?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 1, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> My littoran werelion is mostly done as edited above, I just need to pick skills and tidy up the format.
> 
> Can I take the sneak skill from AU or are we using the core hide and move silently?



 Yes. *Anyone can take the Sneak skill instead of the Hide and/or Move Silently skills.*

Yeah, I'll set up a Rogue's Gallery soon.  What with Halloween, work's been incredibly busy.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't have AU, how does Sneak work?  Is it just a straight-up replacement for Hide/MoveSilent?

How do bonuses/penalties to Hide/MoveSilent impact Sneak?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 1, 2005)

I found this on the web:

*Sneak Skill*
The _Hide_ and _Move Silently_ skills are combined into a single skill: _Sneak_. All bonuses to either _Hide_ or _Move Silently_ under the standard rules apply to a character's _Sneak_ skill.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 2, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I found this on the web:
> 
> *Sneak Skill*
> The _Hide_ and _Move Silently_ skills are combined into a single skill: _Sneak_. All bonuses to either _Hide_ or _Move Silently_ under the standard rules apply to a character's _Sneak_ skill.



 What he said. 

Rogue's Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=154681


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 2, 2005)

Aphriel the Hound Archon has been posted in the RG.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 2, 2005)

Gwydion Brightscales is posted in the Rogues Gallery.

In her background I put a name to our little group.

*'Fabulous Five'*

Any other ideas?

Tailspinner


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 2, 2005)

Celestial Chorus/Company/Corps/Covey
The Hallowed
Empyreal Five
Beatific Bunch/Band/Bevy

Character should be going up today sometime.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2005)

Fixed some stuff and made some edits

click


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2005)

My brother pointed out something mechanical on lycanthropes to me.

They use the alternate form power. As described in the types and subtypes portion of the SRD alternate forms don't use their new con in their different forms for calculating hit points. This is reflected in the stats of the lycanthropes that are done out (hit points in alternate forms use the base humanoid form con bonus for hp).

I pointed out that in the template itself it does not say to do that under alternate forms and it explicitly says to use the con of the forms on the part where it says how the template affects HD and hp.

How do you want to run it?


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 3, 2005)

SRD said:
			
		

> CREATING A LYCANTHROPE
> ...
> Hit Dice and Hit Points: Same as the base creature plus those of the base animal. To calculate total hit points, apply Constitution modifiers according to the score the lycanthrope has in each form.






			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Werewolf, Human Form*
> 1d8+1 plus 2d8+6 (20 hp)
> *Werewolf, Wolf Form*
> 1d8+1 plus 2d8+6 (20 hp)




Seems pretty clear to me; apply the appropriate Con score to the appropriate HD and total them up.

Lycanthrope is a different case than most creatures with Alternate Form.  *shrug*

In your case it would be:
  Litorran 1d8+3
  +
  Warshaper 4d8+12
  + 
  Lion 5d8+25


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2005)

I see, they apply the animal con modifier only to the animal racial HD, and so changes to con from form shifting do not change hps the way any other change in con score would.

That's not how I read "Hit Dice and Hit Points: Same as the base creature plus those of the base animal. To calculate total hit points, apply Constitution modifiers according to the score the lycanthrope has in each form."  but it does fit the sample stats provided.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 3, 2005)

It's badly worded, but it's what they do for all the were-critters they've published.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2005)

Modified the character entry in the rogue's gallery to reflect the unique lycanthrope stat block hp examples.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 4, 2005)

Interested, if there still is room.
Can put together a rogue, or cleric if needed. 

-Blood


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, I never noticed that about Lycanthropes before. But it makes them easier to run... you don't have to worry about HPs changing.

So... for HPs calculate them using the CON of the form that has the Hit Dice (animal HD use the animal Con, Humanoid HP use the humanoid Con).

BUT, apply the current DEX & CON modifiers to your saving throws. Don't know if that's RAW or not, but it's what we'll do.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 4, 2005)

Grenden
Hybrid Form's Reach should be 10 ft (large humanoid).  
Hit Points are off: 5d8+15 + 5d8+25 (24+(4x6=24))=48+15+25=*88*
Reserve Points = 84
Action Points = 5+5=10

Aphriel
HP are off (24+(4x6=24))=48+90=*138*

Gwydion
HP 36+(6x3=18)=54+5=59+36=*95*

Sestran
I see a +8 armor bonus listed, but not where it's coming from...
Just curious, what book is the Improved Toughness feat from?
Fort +11 (no partials, sorry)


Everyone looks pretty good so far. Silentspace, please copy Sestran into the Rogue's Gallery.

*Yo FERRIX, you still around?*


Feel free to post a character *Bloodweaver*. You're an alternate for the moment, but I might just allow 6 characters... I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 4, 2005)

Darnit, make up your mind!    



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> 10d8+90 (8+8+8+(4x7))+90 (24+28)+90 *(52)+90=142*






			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Aphriel
> HP are off (24+(4x6=24))=48+90=*138*




I kid, I kid.  

Anyhow in your most-recent calculation you count the +90 (10hd x +9 from Con) but only list the HP from 9 of my 10HD.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Grenden
> Hybrid Form's Reach should be 10 ft (large humanoid).
> Hit Points are off: 5d8+15 + 5d8+25 (24+(4x*6*=24))=48+15+25=*88*




Warshaper gives an extra 5' of reach in shifted forms. This gives lion 10 ft reach and hybrid 15' I believe.

Hit points.

I think you meant to have that be 4x7 up there as there are seven d8 HD to be included.

First three levels are max so 3d8 = 24. next seven levels are half round up correct so *7*x4 =28. Con bonus is 15 +25 = 40. Total is 92.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Just curious, what book is the Improved Toughness feat from?




Complete Warrior. It gives a bonus of 1 hp/level.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 4, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Yo FERRIX, you still around?*[/SIZE]




Yep.  Finishing equipment.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 4, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Darnit, make up your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yo! Cut me some slack already, it was a LOONNNG morning. 

Okey Dokey Ferrix.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 4, 2005)

<sigh> Today is simply not my day.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 4, 2005)

Why's that?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> <sigh> Today is simply not my day.




But on the bright side your location tag says costa rica.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh Silentspace, the costing for special material ammunition is per single arrow, not for a group of 20.

Thus, a single adamantine arrow costs 61gp, while a group of 50 costs 3001gp.  Which is the same as a single normal weapon.

This is seen from the description of masterwork weapons and ammunition.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> You can’t add the masterwork quality to a weapon after it is created; it must be crafted as a masterwork weapon (see the Craft skill). The masterwork quality adds 300 gp to the cost of a normal weapon (or *6 gp to the cost of a single unit of ammunition*). Adding the masterwork quality to a double weapon costs twice the normal increase (+600 gp).




Bold my emphasis.

Thus a set of 50 masterwork arrows is supposed to cost the same as a single masterwork weapon.  Priced just like they price magical ammunition.

Therefore, your special arrows should be listed like this:
Arrow, Adamantine (20) (1201 gp)
Arrow, Alchemical Silver (20) (41 gp)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 4, 2005)

*Kalani*
_Half-Celestial Verrik Cloistered Cleric 1/Verrik 3/Evolved Verrik 3/Church Inquisitor 3/Contemplative 1_

*Age:* 30
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6’6”
*Weight:* 230lbs.
*Eyes:* Black
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Dark Maroon

*STR:* 18 [+4] (6 points, +4 half-celestial)
*DEX:* 15 [+2] (5 points, +2 half-celestial)
*CON:* 24 [+7] (6 points, +4 half-celestial, +6 enhancement)
*INT:* 20 [+5] (8 points, +2 half-celestial, +3 class)
*WIS:* 34 [+12] (13 points, +2 race, +4 half-celestial, +3 class, +2 level, +6 enhancement)
*CHA:* 16 [+3] (6 points, -2 race, +4 half-celestial)

*Hit Dice:* 9d8 + 2d6 + 77
*HP:* 130
*Armor Class:* 34 (10 base + 2 Dex + 4 Armor + 3 Natural + 12 Wisdom + 1 Monk + 2 Deflection)
*Initiative:* +2
*BAB:* +6
- *Melee:* +10
- *Ranged:* +8

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +17 (5 Base + 7 Con + 5 Res)
*REFL:* +10 (3 Base + 2 Dex + 5 Res)
*WILL:* +29 (12 Base + 12 Wis + 5 Res)

*Abilities:*
- _Outsider Traits_
- _Sensory Control_
- _Flight 60 ft. (good)_
- _Darkvision 60 ft._
- _Immune to Disease_
- _Acid, Cold and Electricity Resistance of 10_
- _DR 5/magic_
- _Spell Resistance 10 + HD_
- _+4 racial bonus on saving throws against poison_
- _Smite Evil 1/day_
- _Spell-like Abilities: At will – daylight, 1/day – contact, lesser telekinesis, sense thoughts, detect magic, disorient, levitate, suggestion, enfeebled mind, scrying, bless, aid, detect evil, cure serious wounds, neutralize poison, holy smite, remove disease, dispel evil, holy word; 3/day – object loresight, suggestion, protection from evil; 4/day – mind stab, read mind_
- _Turn Undead 6/day_
- _Spontaneously Cast Cure Spells_
- _Lore +6_
- _Knowledge Domain: Knowledge skills, +1 CL for Divinations_
- _Dream Domain: Immune to Fear_ (CD)
- _Domination Domain: Spell Focus (Enchantment)_ (CD)
- _Tyranny Domain: +2 to DC’s of Compulsion spells_ (PGtF)
- _Inquisition Domain: +4 bonus on Dispel Checks_ (CD)
- _Detect Evil at will_
- _Immune to Charms_
- _Pierce Illusions_
- _Divine Health_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Spell Focus: Enchantment_
- _Born Leader_ (AE)
2nd Level
- _Greater Spell Focus: Enchantment_
3rd Level
- _Eldritch Training_ (AE)
4th Level
- _Blessed Mage_ (AE)
5th Level
- _Brandish Magical Might_ (AE)
6th Level
- _Modify Spell_ (AE)
7th Level
- _Psion_ (AE)
8th Level
- _Heighten Spell_
9th Level
- _Spell Penetration_
10th Level
- _Greater Spell Penetration_
11th Level
- _Unraveling Mage_ (AE)

*Skills:* 
Spellcraft +19 (13 ranks, +5 Int, +1 Comp)
Knowledge (arcana) +16 (10 ranks, +5 Int, +1 Comp)
Knowledge (religion) +12 (7 ranks, +5 Int)
Knowledge (the planes) +12 (7 ranks, +5 Int)
Knowledge (history) +9 (4 ranks, +5 Int)
Knowledge (nature) +9 (4 ranks, +5 Int)
Concentration +20 (13 ranks, +7 Con)
Diplomacy +13 (10 ranks, +3 Cha)
Sense Motive +22 (10 ranks, +12 Wis)
Use Magic Device +15 (4cc+8 ranks, +3 Cha)


*Languages:*
- _Common, Verrik, Celestial, Draconic, Abyssal_

*Spellcasting:*
*Caster Level:* 10
*Save DC:* 10 Base + 12 Wis + Spell Level + 1 Ring
*Spells Known or Available:*
*Oth level –* _(6)_ 
*1st level –* _(7+d)_
*2nd level –* _(7+d)_ 
*3rd level –* _(6+d)_
*4th level –* _(6+d)_ 
*5th level –* _(4+d)_


*Equipment:*

*Melee weapons*
- +1 Ghost Touch Adamantine Greatsword +11 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2) (11050gp, 8lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-Masterwork Serren Mighty (+4) Composite Longbow +9 (1d8+4, 20/x3, 110ft.) (4800gp, 3lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical*
-Ring of Spellcasting (12000gp, -lb)
-Ring of Protection +2 (8000gp, -lb)
-Monk’s Belt (13000gp, 1lb)
-Crest of the Illuminati (headband of wisdom +6) (36000gp, 1lb)
-Amulet of Health +6 (36000gp, -lb)
-Cloak of Resistance +5 (25000gp, 1lb)
-Bracers of Armor +4 (16000gp, 1lb)
-Vest of Natural Armor +2 (8000gp, -lb)
-Lens of Analysis (3000gp, -lb)
-Bead of Karma (20000gp, -lb)
-Handy Haversack (2000gp, 5lb)
-Efficient Quiver (1800gp, 2lb)

*Wands, Staffs*
-Cure Light Wounds (50/50chg) (750gp, 1oz)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, -lb)

Weight Carried: lb
Remaining money: 2600gp

*Description*

*Personality*

*Background*


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 4, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Why's that?



 Can't add, getting a headache, none of my support staff showed up, got in late 'cause I was sick this morning, wife is feeling needy, daughter is feeling clingy, and it's wet & rainy  (_which is doing nothing to improve my mood_).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 4, 2005)

Very crunchy Ferrix.  I'll try to go over it in more detail tomorrow (when my little one is taking her morning nap).

One thing though, I'll allow the Modify Spell feat for you 'cause you're using an AE race, though not an AE class... but if I later feel that it's too powerful (I don't see why it would be, but I want to leave myself an out just in case) then I'll nix it in some way (limited use or outright replacement).  _Are you cool with that?_


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 4, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Very crunchy Ferrix.  I'll try to go over it in more detail tomorrow (when my little one is taking her morning nap).
> 
> One thing though, I'll allow the Modify Spell feat for you 'cause you're using an AE race, though not an AE class... but if I later feel that it's too powerful (I don't see why it would be, but I want to leave myself an out just in case) then I'll nix it in some way (limited use or outright replacement).  _Are you cool with that?_




Cool with me.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 4, 2005)

Lobo, I'd like to throw in as an alt on this one, with a Half-Celestial Elf Rogue 11.  I should have the character worked up by monday.

Quick question, will you allow the _Quickloading_ magic weapon ability from the Arms and Equipment guide?  It's a +2 ability, and gives the weapon an extra-dimensional storage space for up to 100 bolts, and changes the reload time from move action to free action for a hand crossbow (which is what I'll be putting it on).  Reloading still provokes an attack of opportunity.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 4, 2005)

So, since you're after Quickloading instead of just taking Rapid Reload, I assume you're going for the one-in-each-hand approach?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 5, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Gwydion
> HP 36+(6x3=18)=54+5=59+36=*95*




HD: 8d12 + 1d10 + 36

That is first 3 at full: 3x12=36

Rest at half: 5x6=30+5=35

Total: 36+35+36=107

Correct?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 5, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Lobo, I'd like to throw in as an alt on this one, with a Half-Celestial Elf Rogue 11.  I should have the character worked up by monday.
> 
> Quick question, will you allow the _Quickloading_ magic weapon ability from the Arms and Equipment guide?  It's a +2 ability, and gives the weapon an extra-dimensional storage space for up to 100 bolts, and changes the reload time from move action to free action for a hand crossbow (which is what I'll be putting it on).  Reloading still provokes an attack of opportunity.



 Or, you know, you might take the Rapid Reload feat...


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 5, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Or, you know, you might take the Rapid Reload feat...




I'd prefer the rapid reload feat, if you're happy with it working while wielding a hand-crossbow in each hand.  That way I can make them +1 Holy hand crossbows instead of +1 quickloading....


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 6, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I'd prefer the rapid reload feat, if you're happy with it working while wielding a hand-crossbow in each hand.  That way I can make them +1 Holy hand crossbows instead of +1 quickloading....



 In that case, by RAW I'd interpret that feat to allow you to fire ONE crossbow with your full number of attacks, +1 attack with the other crossbow. Still, handcrossbows aren't all that powerful... and, mechanically, crossbows suck compared to longbows.

I'll think about it and decide on Monday.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 7, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> In that case, by RAW I'd interpret that feat to allow you to fire ONE crossbow with your full number of attacks, +1 attack with the other crossbow. Still, handcrossbows aren't all that powerful... and, mechanically, crossbows suck compared to longbows.
> 
> I'll think about it and decide on Monday.




Well, you should consider the whole package.  Rogue 11, ring of blinking, two-weapon fighting, and a full complement of attacks from dual-wielded hand crossbows.  4 (1d4 + 6d6 damage) sneak attacks, unless the foe can see ethereal and invisible.  Or are immune to sneak attack.  If you let the full complement of attacks go through with the feat instead of the enchantment, the damage changes to 1d4 + 6d6 + 2d6 (holy).  At least, that's what I'm shooting for.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't have a problem with that IcyCool. The high ECL & medium BAB with both conspire to keep your twinkage in check vs. some enemies. Others will merely be cannon fodder but hey, chewing through hordes of orcs can be fun too, right?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 7, 2005)

Approved Ferrix (shooting for all those unnamed compulsion bonuses eh?).

Tailspinner, an AE feat that might interest you. [SBLOCK]
*Hands as Weapons*
After a ritual in which participants sear your hands with scalding water, your body can hold special magical abilities.
*Prerequisite*: Truename (_eh, just assume you have one_)
*Benefit*: A character with this feat can add--or have someone else add--an enhancement bonus or a weapon special ability (such as _flaming_ or _disruption_) to her unarmed attacks. She must add the bonus or abilities normally, such as by enlisting the aid of someone with the *Craft Magic Arms & Armor* feat, who pays the gold & XP costs, and so on. Like weapons, these bonuses and abilities can be suppressed, but not permanantly dispelled.
Obviously, some weapon special abilities, such as _dancing_, cannot be applied to your unarmed attacks.
This feat can be used to modify unarmed attacks with natural weapons such as claws or a bite attack. Characters with more than one unarmed or natural attack need not take this feat multiple times.​[/SBLOCK]

That's everyone, I think. I'll try to get the first game post up post-haste.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 7, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with that IcyCool. The high ECL & medium BAB with both conspire to keep your twinkage in check vs. some enemies. Others will merely be cannon fodder but hey, chewing through hordes of orcs can be fun too, right?




So is that a yes the Rapid Reload will work with crossbows akimbo for no reduction in the number of attacks?  I'll finish him up and post him here, and if you get an opening, let me know.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 7, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Well, you should consider the whole package.  Rogue 11, ring of blinking, two-weapon fighting, and a full complement of attacks from dual-wielded hand crossbows.  4 (1d4 + 6d6 damage) sneak attacks, unless the foe can see ethereal and invisible.  Or are immune to sneak attack.  If you let the full complement of attacks go through with the feat instead of the enchantment, the damage changes to 1d4 + 6d6 + 2d6 (holy).  At least, that's what I'm shooting for.




Keep the following in mind:  You have to spend a Standard Action to activate the ring every few rounds and you suffer your own 20% miss chance when blinking.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Approved Ferrix (shooting for all those unnamed compulsion bonuses eh?).




Yep.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 7, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> But on the bright side your location tag says costa rica.



 Yeah, it does... but I'm not on vacation.  It's the rainy season, and I actually prefer ice & snow to sun & sand... and earthquakes... and floods... 112 active volcanoes will do that for you. 

On the other hand, I love latin women and this certainly is the place to see them.  

_...back to your regularly scheduled thread._


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 7, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Keep the following in mind:  You have to spend a Standard Action to activate the ring every few rounds and you suffer your own 20% miss chance when blinking.




Yep.  However, the miss chance isn't from concealment, so you can still sneak attack (to my understanding).  It's not totally uber, but it isn't too shabby either.  I like the imagery of quickdrawing a pair of hand crossbows at the start of hostilities and laying down a pattern of bolt fire.  I am building this individual as a "negotiator" of sorts, but if things go bad, he can put some hurt on. 

I've got the pair of holy shortswords for really close up work anyway.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, you can still sneak attack, it's the standard action every few rounds to keep the Blink going that caused the most irritation among players in my group.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 7, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Yeah, you can still sneak attack, it's the standard action every few rounds to keep the Blink going that caused the most irritation among players in my group.




Did you have long fights?  The ring has a caster level of 7, right?  If I have to activate it more than twice (i.e., the fight goes longer than 14 rounds), I think I'll have many other things to worry about.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 7, 2005)

It's _listed_ at CL7 but _costed_ at CL5.

I'll let you (and/or Lobo) figure out which value is wrong...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 7, 2005)

Well Blink is a third level spell, right? That'd be a caster level 5...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 8, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Tailspinner, an AE feat that might interest you. [SBLOCK]
> *Hands as Weapons*
> After a ritual in which participants sear your hands with scalding water, your body can hold special magical abilities.
> *Prerequisite*: Truename (_eh, just assume you have one_)
> ...




If I took this one, how would I go about adding things to my unarmed attacks? Buy them for their normal market price? Also, would it be added to both in the case of claws or wings, or would I need to add it separately to each?


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 8, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> It's _listed_ at CL7 but _costed_ at CL5.
> 
> I'll let you (and/or Lobo) figure out which value is wrong...




I'd never noticed that before.  So, 5 rounds it is.  Still, I think it's worth it.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 8, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> If I took this one, how would I go about adding things to my unarmed attacks? Buy them for their normal market price? Also, would it be added to both in the case of claws or wings, or would I need to add it separately to each?




I don't have the book, but my understanding is that it's per weapon/attack, not by type.

So a dragon with 
Claw/Claw/Bite/Wing/Wing/Tail would need to pay the market price of 12,000gp to make all 6 attacks +1.

Alternatively, if you had Craft Arms & Armor, you could 'craft' them yourself at 6,000gp and 480xp.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 8, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I don't have the book, but my understanding is that it's per weapon/attack, not by type.
> 
> So a dragon with
> Claw/Claw/Bite/Wing/Wing/Tail would need to pay the market price of 12,000gp to make all 6 attacks +1.
> ...




Or you could buy yourself an Amulet of Might Fists +1(DMG) for 6,000gp.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, you could, but then you couldn't have a _Flaming Keen Holy Bite +1_

For a straight-up enhancement bonus it's certainly cheaper though.

:lightbulb: Of course, you could always do both...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 9, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> So a dragon with Claw/Claw/Bite/Wing/Wing/Tail would need to pay the market price of 12,000gp to make all 6 attacks +1.
> 
> Alternatively, if you had Craft Arms & Armor, you could 'craft' them yourself at 6,000gp and 480xp.




Hmm, I never thought about it like that. I guess that's why the amulet of mighty fists is so expensive.

But yeah, you already have the weapon, so you just pay the market price for the enchantment per attack that you have. Could be more expensive... but could be more versitile as well. I imagine that a pair of spell-storing claw attacks could be devestating (+5d6 electrical damage per claw with Shocking grasp, and that's just a 1st level spell).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 9, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Well, you could, but then you couldn't have a _Flaming Keen Holy Bite +1_
> 
> For a straight-up enhancement bonus it's certainly cheaper though.
> 
> :lightbulb: Of course, you could always do both...



 Shh... don't give him ideas. 


I just wanted to pipe up and apologize for the lack of posting on my part. One of our players started a HUGE word-of-mouth campaign against us and running damage control + my normal duties (_payment processing, training, oversight, & promotion planning/implementation_) has consumed my work-internet time.

...and uh... FATE has consumed my home computer time (_well, that and helping my wife with some work-related projects that she has_).

The work surge should be over soon though, and I'll be able to post more frequently.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2005)

I changed some feats and redid equipment. One additional feat from the Draconomicon that I used is:

Improved Multiattack
Prereq: Multiattack
It makes all natural attacks the same by removing the -2 penalty from secondary attacks.

I'll update my character sheet in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 9, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I changed some feats and redid equipment. One additional feat from the Draconomicon that I used is:
> 
> Improved Multiattack
> Prereq: Multiattack
> ...



 That's in the SRD as well.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 9, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I imagine that a pair of spell-storing claw attacks could be devestating (+5d6 electrical damage per claw with Shocking grasp, and that's just a 1st level spell).




If only that worked.  Spell storing weapons use the minimum caster level for the stored spell, so that _Shocking Grasp_ only does 1d6 of damage.

However, if you get a Sorcerer to store _Vampiric Touch_ you get 3d6 of damage + temp hit points.  (Note however that if using multiple VT spells the temp hp don't stack, you only get the benefit of the largest value)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2005)

While that AE feat is really cool and I could free up two feats by taking a level of monk instead of littoran, I think I'm going to stick to my character as created.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 9, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> If only that worked.  Spell storing weapons use the minimum caster level for the stored spell, so that _Shocking Grasp_ only does 1d6 of damage.
> 
> However, if you get a Sorcerer to store _Vampiric Touch_ you get 3d6 of damage + temp hit points.  (Note however that if using multiple VT spells the temp hp don't stack, you only get the benefit of the largest value)



 Doh! Forgot about that.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> If only that worked.  Spell storing weapons use the minimum caster level for the stored spell, so that _Shocking Grasp_ only does 1d6 of damage.)




Where did you read that, the SRD says nothing of that sort.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Spell Storing
> 
> A spell storing weapon allows a spellcaster to store a single targeted spell of up to 3rd level in the weapon. (The spell must have a casting time of 1 standard action.) Any time the weapon strikes a creature and the creature takes damage from it, the weapon can immediately cast the spell on that creature as a free action if the wielder desires. (This special ability is an exception to the general rule that casting a spell from an item takes at least as long as casting that spell normally.) Once the spell has been cast from the weapon, a spellcaster can cast any other targeted spell of up to 3rd level into it. The weapon magically imparts to the wielder the name of the spell currently stored within it. A randomly rolled spell storing weapon has a 50% chance to have a spell stored in it already.
> 
> Strong evocation (plus aura of stored spell); CL 12th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, creator must be a caster of at least 12th level; Price +1 bonus.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 9, 2005)

The text is included along with the Ring of Spell Storing 







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A minor ring of spell storing contains up to three levels of spells that the wearer can cast. Each spell has a caster level equal to the minimum level needed to cast that spell.



The erratta states that the text applies to Spell Storing weapons as well.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> The text is included along with the Ring of Spell Storing
> The erratta states that the text applies to Spell Storing weapons as well.




What errata are you reading?  The DMG errata on the Wizards website does not mention spell storing weapons or rings at all.

Give me the file from a wizards website and I'll believe you, but right now, I'd say you are incorrect.

Ring of Spell Storing is a different item than a spell storing weapon, and no text says that the rules that apply for the ring apply for the weapon special ability.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 10, 2005)

Huh, you're right.  It's not there.

It's not in the faq either.

Know I saw it somewhere...   

*goes looking*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 11, 2005)

I was thinking of submitting a Human-Half Celestral Bard. 
That is if there is still room?
Let me know and I can quickly put something together. 

-Blood


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 14, 2005)

Lobo?  You still here?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2005)

I missed one of the warshaper powers, at level 2 they gain a +4 enhancement to str and con.

I updated the character sheet accordingly.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2005)

Lobo... what's happening?


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 22, 2005)

He's been on the boards, his 'last seen' is about an hour ago.

Why he hasn't at least told us why he isn't posting is anyones guess.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll be out-of-town and offline through Sunday for Thanksgiving.

See you all Monday!


----------



## Einan (Nov 23, 2005)

I'd like to submit a half-celestial silver dragon lizardman Fighter.  Is there still room?

Einan


----------

